# Odd question on Bumper Boys....



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

This may seem like a weird question, but here goes. 

I have two Derby Doubles and just ordered my third. Not too much trouble carrying the two around the fields and setting them up. One in each hand. However, I can see it being really awkward carrying three around to set them up. How do you guys with multiple launchers "haul 'em" around wihtout making two trips back to the truck?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

I've got 2 4 shooters and here's what I did. Gander Mtn was selling LARGE duffel bags very cheap - $10 I think. I bought one and can fit both units, all the bumpers, transmitter and ammo with lots of room to spare. My opinion would be to get a bag large enough for your needs and tote it around on your shoulder with a strap. If you get a large enough bag you could set one unit in each end and then 'break' the bag in half so they wouldn't hit each other during transport.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

ATV with large rear rack


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> ATV with large rear rack


Amen! But it does suck cause a lot of the time I train where I can't use my ATV 

FOM


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

An ATV with a front basket AND a large rear rack!


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*"toten em"*

Well, if you are asking how to carry them or haul them, then that is a totally different question. I had 4 and i tied a nylon strap to each one. I could put 1 over each shoulder and carry 1 in each hand. Worked like a charm. I had 3 doubles and a 4 shooter. You can buy that strap for next to nothing. Tie it aroung the ends where the cross tube bolts in and it will be out of the way and not interfere with the launchers.


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Ben:

Do you have a picture of what you're talking about? ATVs aren't an option for a city slicker who does a lot of training in public parks. Local law enforcement wouldn't take to kindly to that!  


Thanks!


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*straps*

No i sold my bumper boys about 3 months ago and bought wingers. Any good hardware store will have nylon straps or nylon rope. You can tie that rope around the ends as long as it is out of the way of the ports for the launchers and you can make sure of that when you set them on the ground. The straps work really good. I used them that way for about 2.5 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I hold two bottom to bottom and carry two in one hand and one in the other. It takes a large hand and some hand strength, but it can be done.


----------

